# Problema Scheda nVidia

## Canduz

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo di gentoo e in generale di linux.

Posto perche' come da titolo ho un piccolo intoppo con la mia scheda nVidia (una GeForce 8400 GS)

In pratica ho un gioco (first-person shooter, basato sul motore di ioquake3) a cui non riesco a far raggiungere una quota maggiore di 100fps, quando invece su altre distro che ho provato riuscivo a spingerlo fino a 400/500.

Ora, per installare i driver ho utilizzato questa quida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

Per X, questa:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Quindi ho nel mio /etc/make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Il mio xorg.conf e' il seguente:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

#   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 8400 GS"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection 

```

Altre informazioni:

eselect opengl list restituisce:

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

glxinfo | grep render restituisce:

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

    GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
```

glxgears

```
15918 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3183.552 FPS

15916 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3183.152 FPS

15916 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3183.152 FPS

15910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3181.952 FPS

15911 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3182.152 FPS

```

Se dovesse servire:

Versione xorg-server

```
*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.3.0.0-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0.0-r6

      Size of files: 9,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

```

Versione nvidia-drivers:

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 169.09-r1

      Latest version installed: 169.09-r1

      Size of files: 25,214 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

Credo che questo sia tutto, sono sicuro di aver compilato con le USE giuste, infatti a parte questo blocco di fps il gioco in questione va che e' una meraviglia.

Ho cercato su questo forum, sulle guide non ufficiali di gentoo.it e sui doc di gentoo.org ma tutto quello che ho fatto non ha migliorato la situazione, nemmeno peggiorata.

Grazie in anticipo.

Ciao.

Canduz.

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad aggiungere

```
Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"
```

dentro la sezione in cui specifichi il driver nvidia.

----------

## Canduz

Ciao riverdragon,

no, purtroppo anche cosi' continuo ad avere il blocco.

Per ora sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione di "fortuna" che mi permette di giocare senza grossi problemi ma vorrei comunque capire dove sta il problema.

Grazie per il tuo aiuto   :Wink: 

Canduz.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Canduz wrote:*   

> no, purtroppo anche cosi' continuo ad avere il blocco.
> 
> Per ora sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione di "fortuna" che mi permette di giocare senza grossi problemi ma vorrei comunque capire dove sta il problema.

 

Come tipo di soluzione di fortuna?

----------

## Canduz

Scusa il ritardo nel rispondere ma il lavoro mi porta via molto tempo  :Very Happy: 

Comunque ho diciamo risolto attivando il VSync, gli Fps scendono a 60 ma sono piuttosto stabili e il mouse mentre gioco non scatta (Rendendo impossibile qualsiasi tipo di movimento preciso)

Alla prossima!

Ciao, 

Canduz.

----------

